# Concrete work needed!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Need someone to repair or replace a section of driveway, and side walk. Small to medium size job, located in Pace. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

I used James Mallory a few years ago for a 26 by 12 patio. It turned out great and he was on time. 850-525-2149 or 850-981-9054


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Dan Clark


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Josh. Great guy and easy to work with. *1 (850) 324-2871‬


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I used a guy off here a few years ago believe his name was abraham

I was very happy with his work and he showed up when he said he was going to unlike the half dozen other guys I talked with


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I would not use Cement Cowgirls, not real name, but similar.


----------

